

The Low Risk Way to Start a Business - ramabk
http://www.activefilings.com/startups/the-low-risk-way-to-start-a-business/

======
rafikech
Those are very simple facts. I think there is way more into it. I recently a
good article similar to this one. I wil try to find it and post in here...

